# Bessacarr E510 design fault Swift warranty will not cover!



## petal665 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello All
At a rally at the weekend,my wife opened the wardrobe door a little wider than usual and it hit the adjacent bathroom door handle which went straight through the paper thin veneer of the wardrobe door and made a large hole. There is no strut or anything else inside the wardrobe to prevent the door from opening too wide.When I asked the Swift Group if it would be covered by the 3 year warranty,they said their warranty department had not reported any other incidents like this so they
would not cover it.I can't believe that it has not happened to other owners of this model as the door swings straight onto the bathroom handle if it is left open when the van is on a slope.
I spoke to several owners of other makes of motorhome but none of them has a similar problem.
Can anyone advise me,please?

Kind regards
Alan Turner


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Without sounding condesending.....

Most modern vans have "soft wooden" furnishings unlike the older models from say 1999 to 2005 both German and English alike which have Proper wood with "thump proof" doors  .

You should bit the pride and get a new one , but dont fit it as your likely to put another hole in it  . Can you not get it repaired by a Furniture repairer they can do marvels with they box of tricks.

Warrentys only cover "manufacture" defects not Accidents due to as you put it "lossy design" most van doors can catch stuff just be more careful in the future and fit a simple lenght of cord inside the door to prevent it opening to far.


----------



## petal665 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Swift warranty*

I believe this is a manufacturing fault as it should have been put right by Swift before the motorhome went on sale.
They should have put the cord or something else inside the wardrobe as it is not fit for purpose.


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bessacarr Wardrobe Doors*

Petal665

We had the same problem on our E560.If its the same as our set 
up you can take the door off the hinges,turn the door around so 
the hole is on the inside,change the latch round,stick one of the 
stickers from inside the wadrobe over the hole,put a strap on the
top of the door to the wardrobe,job done,only took me half hour.
I must agree it is a design fault and they now do fit restraint
straps to later vans.
Ebby


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Alan, for Swift to say they have no knowledge of this is not true. About 3 years ago Swift actually supplied me with 2 straps to attach to the wardrobe door to prevent the problem. I've tried to find the correspondence on this site without any luck but will try to search old emails. I think it was in Cath's days at Swift.
Cheers G


----------

